# m.v. Golden Seas - Under tow



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I did a search here for this ship and any further news but found nothing...did it slip by you guys or was my search for the ship via its name wrong?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/05/AR2010120500800.html


----------



## camelotpacific (Nov 11, 2007)

*mv Golden Seas*

there is a bulker Golden Seas on Photoships site,is this the one.
Doug.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Sure looks like her. There is a Golden Sea which is an earlier build, but is similar.

Just wanted to see if anybody had an update, also, the press really screwed up some of there descriptions, for example, one report had heras a fully loaded tanker with a full cargo of Canola Oil.....when in fact she is a seven hatch bulker carrying rape seed.

There was a reference to her losing her turbo charger. I'm thinking it would be a twin turbo set up. Wanted to share some engineering thoughts on blanking off a duff T/C.

Thanks for your response though.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> .. one report had heras a fully loaded tanker with a full cargo of Canola Oil.....when in fact she is a seven hatch bulker carrying rape seed.


Canola is what the Canadians call a variety of the plant that, in the UK and elsewhere, is referred to as oil seed rape.


----------

